# MTH Engine Company 49 Dimensions



## schneck612 (Dec 10, 2011)

The catalog lists the dimensions as 16 5/8" x 15 3/8" x 12 3/8". Can anyone confirm the dimensions for across the front, front to back, and height.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

How about a link or pic to steer people in the right direction?


----------

